# Built your own?



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Im just curious if anyone has ever built their own aquarium? I am new to this site and I've had my 10g that I got off clearance for $3 for almost a year now and there isn't much i can do with it since the filters are built into the top and I cant really customize. Now I've been doing some research and found some pretty decent walk through's on how to build you own tank. I'm thinking of just building something small. Less then 1g to see if i can do it and not kill any fish. Thinking minnows from the local creek will be my test subjects. I was wondering if there are any tips out there. I'm looking to use plexi, reinforced on the outside with cut down firring strips. This way i can also cut a relief in the top so i can make a lid that sits flush. Any things i should know about before starting?

ok so its looking to be a 7" square build, out of 1/4 acrylic.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*sounds like a lot of labor. Petco has $1 dollar per gallon deals quite often. you could get a 10g tank for 10 bucks or 20g for 20 bucks easily. building your own poses a higher risk for leakage. *


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

im thinking tho if i ever want one in a unique space...corner or something that instead of paying someone else to do it i can just make it myself. i have 3/4 of the tools and can do my own woodworking. i see you did your own hood, ever do your own aquarium?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Ive built one before 4-5 years ago. There was too much labor put into it and I dont believe its worth it. Premade at stores might even be cheaper. While applying silicone, you have to make sure the silicon is really in there and get every single gap and corner. Any empty places will pose a risk for a leak. I guess the bigger the tank the more riskier. If its a 10g or bigger I suggest you just buy. They also sell 5g tanks and 2.5g tanks at Petco if you are looking for them that small and premade.*


----------

